# Wild camping places UK



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Forgive me if this has been posted previously

http://rutgerbooy.nl/Wildcamping.htm#Wild Camping in Great-Britain


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Not seen this one before Jim, loads of prospective parking spots, think I will print this off and carry it in the van for next years cruising.


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes thats a good link , Jim , i've put it in me fav's , taaaaaaaaa


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jim- tho I THINK it's been posted before


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Wallace Memorial was in our local paper recently when it was raided by police investigating allegations of 'dogging' activities taking place at night.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

To add to the last comment, the places listed in the UK should at least be checked prior to use. In the area I live, the listing are for places I personally would not use, ever for various reasons!
The list is compliled from various sources, some visited by the lister and some gathered by going to each and every site that lists wildcamping places. Common spelling and discription mistakes are copied and some of the entries are obviously years out of date.
Some are dirty, filthy off road lay-bys and small pieces of by-passed road used for numerous nocturnal activities not related to motorhoming and at the very least, flytipping. Beware, if you use these places, check and check again before use.
Malc :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good advice Malc but the site has a warning to that effect on the home page:



> A word of warning: This list contains mainly other people's info, therefore I cannot guarantee if these places are OK to stay. So please be careful when selecting a spot from this list. It is quite possible that parking lots have been closed; roads have been moved and luxury villa's built on that unique wild camping spot. But I really would like to hear from anyone who has corrections


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*wild camping spots*

We have just come back from 3 nights away and one of the sites mentioned in this guide suited us fine - the one at the end of the causeway over to Holy Island (Lindisfarne). Only a small parking area but sheltered (and as a warning to others we watched a family being rescued by the coastguard/rnl who had started the crossing well past the safety time .....).....................then this morning we found one of the nature reserves half way along the "main road ", between the causeway and Lindisfarne which would seem to make a good overnight stop (a German van had spent the night there last night). No signs saying no overnighting (just "no camping" on the reserve)


----------

